# race from cape cod to marthas vinyard (or nantucket not sure which)



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

has anyone done this race, what is it like , i hear it is a lot of fun. i am looking to find out if it is worth the trouble for me to get there to make the race. also i have a very slow boat and am looking more for a good time than to win a race.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If you have a slow boat don't race it, it'll only bust your ego (g). Instead, it would be more fun to cruise to MV or Nantucket from your home port of CT. We did this often from Narragansett Bay and under normal conditions, is an easy and relaxing journey


----------



## markdigi (Aug 30, 2000)

I believe you're referring to the Figawi which takes place on Memorial Day weekend. The race is from Hyannis to Nantucket on Saturday. My friends and I have sailed in it the past 4 years. We're not real racers we just do it for fun and to visit Nantucket.

If the weather cooperates it can be a great weekend. If not it's still better than working.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

We've raced 3 or 4 Figawis. Lots of fun. I like this race because the start is "corrected" meaning that everyone has a different start time (synchronized watches!) down to the second and the order you cross the finish line is the order you place. 

Worth the effort, especially if the weather is nice. Bundle up, the water is cold!


----------



## captmike84 (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a lot of fun. There are some serious racers there with fast boats but also a lot of people just out to have fun. I would say do it. It's worth it just for the parties!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If you want to do the Figawi you had better register quickly as the max limit of 250 entries always gets hit and those who dally get turned away.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

site is figawi.com i remember it has a crew wanted section.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My daughter suggested we should do the Figawi because she wanted to party. Then I found out how much the entry fee was, plus getting the boat up there one weekend, getting back, mooring charges for the week, getting up there again, racing, mooring charges on the Island, sailing back (another weekend) ... we decided to race more locally instead, and she found a house to rent for the parties.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

paulk,

you're a rather "cool" father to look into the party scene, but maybe if you want her to meet an honest sailor the Figawi could be part of the dowery.


----------



## captmike84 (Feb 12, 2008)

Anybody else sign up? I'll be there watching and drinking mt gay at 9 in the morning


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I'm going. Sounds like fun.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Still looking for a crew spot, see my sig


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

merlin2375 said:


> Still looking for a crew spot, see my sig


Think I'm full but will keep you in mind if anything changes.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks CBinRI, appreciate it! Good luck to everyone racing


----------



## manasadaggubati (May 21, 2008)

*Wanna sail*

I would like to sail. This is my first time though.

Is there anyone who is sailing. We are 3 people who can come . Just for the company and lots of fun.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A bit late to be asking, especially given that you're asking for three people.


manasadaggubati said:


> I would like to sail. This is my first time though.
> 
> Is there anyone who is sailing. We are 3 people who can come . Just for the company and lots of fun.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

manasadaggubati said:


> I would like to sail. This is my first time though.
> 
> Is there anyone who is sailing. We are 3 people who can come . Just for the company and lots of fun.


Drop by the hyannis YC friday night or Saturday early and ask around, you shouldn't have any trouble finding boats eager for crew.


----------

